# Cherche lecteur CD/DVD pour pauvre Lombard orphelin



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Mon lecteur CD a déjà à moitié rendu l'âme -après des années de maltraitances d'alèm D)- j'arrive plus vraiment à copier un cd entier, ya toujours un moment où il me fait une erreur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Donc je pensait en acquérir un nouveau mais c'est pas évident à trouver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.welovemacs.com en propose mais à des prix plutôt exorbitant!! Je me demandais si kkn en avait à vendre ou où je pourrais en trouver pour pas trop cher ou voir même un lecteur de pc ou d'autres marques qui serait compatibles avec le cache plastique du lombard (que ca fasse pas moche quoi...)

Merci


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a pas trop d'adresses à part WeloveMac et MCE ...

Envoie un message privé à Onra. Il m'avait montré un site avec beaucoup de références de lecteur optique pour portable. Avec un peu de chance, tu trouveras le tien ...


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Ouais je lui ai demandé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai trouvé le bonheur mais vu son prix je vais m'abstenir


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je lui ai demandé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Autant prendre directement le superdrive qui en plus fait aussi DVD-RAM !!!


----------



## kamkil (25 Octobre 2003)

Ca fait aussi cher que le portable lui-même!!!

T'a une autre idée?


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait aussi cher que le portable lui-même!!!
> 
> T'a une autre idée?



Attendre qu'Onra rentre de son break de 4 jours ...


----------



## Onra (29 Octobre 2003)

Une adresse ou l'on peut trouver des lecteurs optiques pour portable :  NetCom Direct

Par contre, je ne connais pas bien ton modèle de PowerBook mais fais attention au pbm de la porte du lecteur cd... qui n'est pas forcément identique


----------



## kamkil (30 Octobre 2003)

Merci beaucoup Onra pour le lien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pas grave pour le retard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre... bah... :
1) Lequel se vera pas et correspondra le mieux à ma baie de Lombard 333? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2)Le truc le moins cher c'est $99, hors frais de port 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une chance chez les chinois vous croyez?


----------



## melaure (30 Octobre 2003)

Merci aussi Onra. Il fallait que je bookmark ça, en cas de projet d'upgrade de pallourde


----------



## ficelle (30 Octobre 2003)

pour une palourde, on doit pouvoir se debrouiller avec un graveur comme  celui-ci. 

quoiqu'un petit combo peut etre sympa pour lire mes albums iphotos stockés sur dvd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et pour un imac 233, on peut prendre quel modele ?


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

sympa cette page... j'vais ptêt faire des frais pour éviter d'avoir à fabriquer un rideau à mange disques...


----------



## alèm (30 Octobre 2003)

ça peut pas pêtre moi qui l'ai abimé le lecteur, je m'en suis jamais vraiment servi car trop lent !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'avais le lecteur DVD de l'iMac ou alors mon graveur qui lit en 32x...


----------



## Patmac (31 Octobre 2003)

Salut a tous

 je Posede un powerbook G3 pismo dont le lecteur dvd defaille certain dvd et cd fonctionne encore mais ils se font rare

j'ai essayer la fameuse manipe mais ma maladresse et mon handicape ont fait que le resultat de ce cette operation soit le disfonctionement du boutton d'ejection 

je suis aller dans un centre qui exigait pres de 400 euros

j'ai juste 2 questions


existe t'il un moyen de ce procurer les lecteur de MCE ou concurent en france d'une autre maniere que par le site internet ?

  y aurais  il une personne  qui porait realiser la manip pour voir si l'on peut me ressussiter mon lecteur ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2003)

j'ai un pote que va vendre une baie de pismo (mais pas en dessous de 150 euros a mon avis)


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Une adresse ou l'on peut trouver des lecteurs optiques pour portable :  NetCom Direct
> 
> Par contre, je ne connais pas bien ton modèle de PowerBook mais fais attention au pbm de la porte du lecteur cd... qui n'est pas forcément identique



petit info au passage, voici 2 combo utiliser par apple dans les ibook blanc (et dézonnable !!)

le premier et  et le second


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2003)

la génération précendente  de ce lecteur était dans les pismo


----------



## Patmac (31 Octobre 2003)

Je suis interesser par le lecteur a 150 EUROS

les offres de sites americain ne m"inteeresse pas y  a t il des revendeur en france ?

 pour me contacter patmac01@infonie.fr


----------



## kamkil (1 Novembre 2003)

Salut,
J'ai trouvé un mec de la Réunion qui avait acheté le kit de réparation ici et qui est prêt à me le revendre pour 70 euros. Ca devrait arriver la semaine prochaine avec le tournevis en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurais bien aimé prendre un combo, mais bon, voilà, vu les prix je vais attendre d'avoir fait fortune


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2003)

plus fort que vous tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'avais sous la main un lecteur cd/dvd HS de pismo et j'ai "empreinté" un superdrive d'un ti, j'ai remplacé le lecteur de la baie par le superdrive et j'ai maintenant un pismo superdrive


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2003)

la baie vu par toast sous panther 

dans information systeme apple 

dans itunes 

avec un dvd-r dans toast 

des infos dans toast


----------



## ficelle (11 Novembre 2003)

et un superdrive "dans" mon ibook, un !


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> et un superdrive "dans" mon ibook, un !



il est en USB


----------



## Patmac (13 Novembre 2003)

Pour installer une combo a moindre coup voila ce que j'ai trouver en serfant .
http://www.sterpin.net/combop.htm

Je supose que beaucoup doivent connaitre  cette bidouille


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2003)

Patmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour installer une combo a moindre coup voila ce que j'ai trouver en serfant .
> http://www.sterpin.net/combop.htm
> 
> Je supose que beaucoup doivent connaitre  cette bidouille



c'est ce que j'ai fait pour le superdrive


----------



## Patmac (14 Novembre 2003)

salut a tous je suis plus que desesperer je n'arive pas a trouver une combo lecteur dvd/graveur cd pret a être glisser dans le powerbook g3 pismo certe il ya mce mais je ne peut pas faire d'achat sur internet

au secours sauver mon powerbook

si quelqu'un vend lecteur dvd/graveur cd ou connait uneautre solution que les site internet contact moi patmac01@infonie.fr

merci d'avance


----------



## MarcMame (14 Novembre 2003)

Patmac a dit:
			
		

> certe il ya mce mais je ne peut pas faire d'achat sur internet


Va chez ton revendeur Mac préféré et demande lui de passer la commande pour toi. Tu lui fais un cheque et basta.


----------



## Patmac (29 Novembre 2003)

je viens d'achetter un lecteur pour remplacer le mien deffailliant 

le probleme est le suivant les cd audio fonctionne les dvd aussi mais voila ou commence le probleme les cd rom se monte de maniere aleatoire
 j'ai remarqué que les ce ce monte  mieux quand il inserer avant le demarage ou redemararge

un amis me dis que ce doit être du au conecteur de mon portablequi fait le lien avec le lecteur et non un probleme du au lecteur 

qu'en penssée vous est ce reparable
 merci


----------



## Patmac (2 Septembre 2004)

bonjour a tous 
 le lecteur c'est remis a fonctionné jusqu'à il y a quelques jours
maintenant il ne fonctionne plus du tout
je souhaiterais donc me mettre en contact avec une personne capable de remettre en état de marche ou de réalisé la manipulation démontré un peu plus haut: mettre une combo dans la baie du powerbook G3

voila mon adresse email patmac01@infonie.fr pour les personne qui pourrait m'apporter leur aide
d'avance merci


----------

